# Nintendo schließt Hacker-Lücke in Wii-Konsole



## Newsfeed (17 Juni 2008)

Nintendo hat ein neues Firmware-Update für die Wii-Konsole veröffentlicht, das das Einschleusen von Software-Code über das Spiel "The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess" verhindert.

Weiterlesen...


----------

